# USB not found/installed



## bryansmiley (May 30, 2005)

Desktop pc wouldnt load up, got black screen offering safe modes etc. but just restarted.

Re-installed with XP Pro SP2, overally no problems. Had to install audio drivers via device manager. The USB ports aren't found and wont install however, theyre not even seen in the device manager, even showing hidden devices.

Run Everest to show computer info. Can someone advise what from the report is relevent in terms of manually getting the drivers, or advise of other things to try.

The report for instance does show [ Port Connectors / USB ]

Port Connector Properties: 
Port Type USB 
Internal Reference Designator USB 
Internal Connector Type None

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Report Wizard 
Computer COMPUTER-79ABC5 
Generator Administrator 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2007-02-22 
Time 22:13

Summary

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name COMPUTER-79ABC5 
User Name Administrator

Motherboard: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1466 MHz (11 x 133) 1700+ 
Motherboard Name QDI KuDoZ 7(E)/KuDoZ 7 v2.0 
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333 
System Memory 384 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Award Modular (10/29/02) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2) 
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display: 
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) (64 MB) 
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Storage: 
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive WDC WD400EB-71CPF0 (37 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive ATAPI DVD-ROM 16X (16x DVD-ROM) 
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8320B (32x/10x/40x CD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 38170 MB (26702 MB free)

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network: 
Network Adapter TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card (81.104.40.157)

Peripherals: 
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer

DMI

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties: 
Vendor Award Software International, Inc. 
Version 6.00 PG 
Release Date 10/29/2002 
Size 256 KB 
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120 
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD 
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP 
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties: 
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer Legend QDI 
Product KuDoz 7 
Version V1.XX

[ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) XP ]

Processor Properties: 
Manufacturer AMD 
Version AMD Athlon(tm) XP 
External Clock 133 MHz 
Maximum Clock 2000 MHz 
Current Clock 1466 MHz 
Type Central Processor 
Voltage 1.7 V 
Status Enabled 
Upgrade ZIF 
Socket Designation Socket A

CPU Properties: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP 1700+ 
CPU Alias Palomino 
CPU Stepping A5 
CPUID CPU Name AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ 
CPUID Revision 00000662h

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 1465.80 MHz 
CPU Multiplier 11.0x 
CPU FSB 133.25 MHz (original: 133 MHz) 
Memory Bus 133.25 MHz

CPU Cache: 
L1 Code Cache 64 KB 
L1 Data Cache 64 KB 
L2 Cache 256 KB (On-Die, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 10/29/2002- KT333-8233-6A6LVQ19C-00 
Motherboard Name QDI KuDoZ 7(E)/KuDoZ 7 v2.0

Chipset Properties: 
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333 
Memory Timings 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
Command Rate (CR) 2T

SPD Memory Modules: 
DIMM1: 32MX64U-26B 256 MB PC2100 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 133 MHz) (2.0-2-2-5 @ 100 MHz) 
DIMM2: Kingston KVR266X64C25/128 128 MB PC2100 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz) (2.0-2-2-5 @ 100 MHz)

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 10/29/02 
Video BIOS Date 09/26/02 
Award BIOS Type Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG 
Award BIOS Message K7KT333 KuDoz 7E BIOS V3.5LCP Oct.29,2002 
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter MSI G4MX420 (MS-8885) 
GPU Code Name NV17 (PCI 10DE / 0172, Rev A3) 
GPU Clock 250 MHz 
Memory Clock 166 MHz

Power Management

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties: 
Current Power Source AC Line 
Battery Status No Battery 
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown 
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown

Sensor

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties: 
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1466 MHz (11 x 133) 1700+ 
CPU Alias Palomino 
CPU Stepping A5 
Instruction Set x86, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE 
L1 Code Cache 64 KB 
L1 Data Cache 64 KB 
L2 Cache 256 KB (On-Die, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info: 
Package Type 453 Pin PGA 
Package Size 4.95 cm x 4.95 cm 
Transistors 37.5 million 
Process Technology 6Mi, 0.18 um, CMOS, Cu 
Die Size 128 mm2 
Core Voltage 1.75 V 
I/O Voltage 1.6 V 
Typical Power 41.3 - 64.3 W (depending on clock speed) 
Maximum Power 46.1 - 72 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer: 
Company Name Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118,00.html

CPU Utilization: 
CPU #1 0 %

CPUID

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties: 
CPUID Manufacturer AuthenticAMD 
CPUID CPU Name AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ 
CPUID Revision 00000662h 
Extended CPUID Revision 00000762h 
Platform ID CBh (Socket A) 
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown 
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 0

Instruction Set: 
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported 
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported 
AMD 3DNow! Supported 
AMD 3DNow! Professional Supported 
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Supported 
AMD Extended MMX Supported 
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported 
IA-64 Not Supported 
IA MMX Supported 
IA SSE Supported 
IA SSE 2 Not Supported 
IA SSE 3 Not Supported 
CLFLUSH Instruction Not Supported 
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported 
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported 
Conditional Move Instruction Supported 
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Not Supported 
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported 
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Supported 
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported 
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features: 
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported 
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported 
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported 
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported 
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features: 
Automatic Clock Control Not Supported 
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported 
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported 
Frequency ID Control Not Supported 
LongRun Not Supported 
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported 
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported 
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported 
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported 
Processor Duty Cycle Control Not Supported 
Software Thermal Control Not Supported 
Temperature Sensing Diode Supported 
Thermal Monitor 1 Not Supported 
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported 
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported 
Thermal Trip Not Supported 
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features: 
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported 
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported 
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported 
Debug Trace Store Not Supported 
Debugging Extension Supported 
Fast Save & Restore Supported 
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported 
L1 Context ID Not Supported 
Local APIC On Chip Not Supported 
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported 
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported 
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported 
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported 
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported 
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported 
Page Global Extension Supported 
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported 
Pending Break Event Not Supported 
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported 
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported 
Self-Snoop Not Supported 
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported 
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported 
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1): 
CPUID 00000000 00000001-68747541-444D4163-69746E65 
CPUID 00000001 00000662-00000000-00000000-0383F9FF 
CPUID 80000000 80000008-68747541-444D4163-69746E65 
CPUID 80000001 00000762-00000000-00000000-C1C3F9FF 
CPUID 80000002 20444D41-6C687441-74286E6F-5820296D 
CPUID 80000003 37312050-002B3030-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000004 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000005 0408FF08-FF20FF10-40020140-40020140 
CPUID 80000006 00000000-41004100-01008140-00000000 
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000001 
CPUID 80000008 00002022-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers: 
MSR C0010015 0000-0000-0000-1008

Motherboard

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 10/29/2002- KT333-8233-6A6LVQ19C-00 
Motherboard Name QDI KuDoZ 7(E)/KuDoZ 7 v2.0

Front Side Bus Properties: 
Bus Type DEC Alpha EV6 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 133 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 267 MHz 
Bandwidth 2132 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type DDR SDRAM 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 133 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 267 MHz 
Bandwidth 2132 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties: 
Bus Type VIA V-Link 
Bus Width 8-bit 
Real Clock 67 MHz (QDR) 
Effective Clock 267 MHz 
Bandwidth 267 MB/s

Motherboard Manufacturer: 
Company Name QDI Business Unit of Legend Holdings Limited 
Product Information http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/Products/products_p4.htm 
BIOS Download http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/support/driver.htm

Chipset

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333 ]

North Bridge Properties: 
North Bridge VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333 
Revision 00 
Package Type 552 Pin BGA 
Package Size 3.5 cm x 3.5 cm 
Process Technology 0.22 um 
Core Voltage 2.5 V 
In-Order Queue Depth 4

Memory Controller: 
Bank Interleave Disabled

Memory Timings: 
CAS Latency (CL) 2.5T 
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T 
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T 
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 7T 
Command Rate (CR) 2T 
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 3T

Memory Slots: 
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM) 
DRAM Slot #2 128 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)

AGP Controller: 
AGP Version 2.00 
AGP Status Disabled 
AGP Aperture Size 64 MB 
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x 
Fast-Write Not Supported 
Side Band Addressing Supported, Disabled

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name VIA Technologies, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets 
Driver Download http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2

Problems & Suggestions: 
Problem AGP is disabled. This may cause performance penalty.

[ South Bridge: VIA VT8233(A) ]

South Bridge Properties: 
South Bridge VIA VT8233(A) 
Revision 00 
Package Type 376 Pin BGA

AC'97 Audio Controller: 
Audio Controller Type VIA 8233/8235/8237 
Codec Name VIA VT1612A 
Codec ID 56494161h 
S/PDIF Output Not Supported

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name VIA Technologies, Inc. 
Product Information http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets 
Driver Download http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2

BIOS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties: 
BIOS Type Award Modular 
Award BIOS Type Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG 
Award BIOS Message K7KT333 KuDoz 7E BIOS V3.5LCP Oct.29,2002 
System BIOS Date 10/29/02 
Video BIOS Date 09/26/02

BIOS Manufacturer: 
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd. 
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm 
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Device Resources: 
DMA 02 
IRQ 06 
Port 03F0-03F5 
Port 03F7-03F7

[ VIA Bus Master IDE Controller ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources: 
Port D400-D40F

DirectInput Device Features: 
Emulated Device Yes 
Alias Device No 
Polled Device No 
Polled Data Format No 
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported 
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported 
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported 
Force Feedback Not Supported 
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


----------



## bryansmiley (May 30, 2005)

Windows Devices

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Non-Plug and Play Drivers: 
AFD 
AVG Network Redirector 
AVG7 Clean Driver 
AVG7 Kernel 
AVG7 Resident Driver XP 
AVG7 Wrap Driver 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
FileDisk 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Secdrv 
srescan 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 
vsdatant 
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver

Ports (COM & LPT): 
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0 
Communications Port (COM2) 5.1.2600.0 
Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors: 
AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ 5.1.2600.0

Sound, video and game controllers: 
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0 
MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device 5.1.2535.0 
Standard Game Port 5.0.0.0 
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM) 6.14.1.4180

Storage volumes: 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices: 
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Sleep Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.2180 
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180 
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180 
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.2180 
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180 
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard ISA bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180 
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.2180 
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180 
System board 5.1.2600.2180 
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180 
System speaker 5.1.2600.2180 
System timer 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
VIA CPU to AGP Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
VIA CPU to PCI Bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180

[ Computer / Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File hal.inf 
Hardware ID acpipic_up

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AFD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG Network Redirector ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG Network Redirector

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Clean Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Clean Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Kernel ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Kernel

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Resident Driver XP ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Resident Driver XP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Wrap Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Wrap Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Beep

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description dmboot

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description dmload

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / FileDisk ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description FileDisk

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Fips

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HTTP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IPSEC driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ksecdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mnmdd ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description mnmdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description mountmgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NDIS System Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NDProxy

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Null

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PartMgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ParVdm

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description RDPCDD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Secdrv ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Secdrv

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / srescan ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description srescan

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VgaSave

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VolSnap

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / vsdatant ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description vsdatant

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver ]

Device Resources: 
Port 0378-037F

[ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ 
Driver Date 01/04/2004 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cpu.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_6_Model_6

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources: 
Port 0274-0277 
Port 0279-0279 
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microcode Update Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File acpi.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08 
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources: 
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02 
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources: 
Port 0010-001F 
Port 0022-003F 
Port 0044-005F 
Port 0062-0063 
Port 0065-006F 
Port 0074-007F 
Port 0091-0093 
Port 00A2-00BF 
Port 00E0-00EF 
Port 0290-0297 
Port 04D0-04D1 
Port 0800-0805

[ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI standard ISA bridge 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3147&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 17, function 0 
PCI Device VIA VT8233(A) PCI-ISA Bridge

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\swenum

Device Resources: 
Port 0020-0021 
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties: 
Driver Description System board 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01 
PnP Device System Board Extension

Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR

PCI Devices

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ MSI G4MX420 (MS-8885) Video Adapter ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description MSI G4MX420 (MS-8885) Video Adapter 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 8 / 0 
Device ID 10DE-0172 
Subsystem ID 1462-8852 
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller) 
Revision A3 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 9 / 0 
Device ID 10EC-8139 
Subsystem ID 10EC-8139 
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller) 
Revision 10 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 17 / 5 
Device ID 1106-3059 
Subsystem ID 1106-4161 
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device) 
Revision 40 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ VIA VT8233(A) PCI-ISA Bridge ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description VIA VT8233(A) PCI-ISA Bridge 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 17 / 0 
Device ID 1106-3147 
Subsystem ID 1106-3147 
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 17 / 1 
Device ID 1106-0571 
Subsystem ID 1106-0571 
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller) 
Revision 06 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ VIA VT8366(A)/8367 Apollo KT266(A)/KT333 Chipset - AGP Controller ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description VIA VT8366(A)/8367 Apollo KT266(A)/KT333 Chipset - AGP Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0 
Device ID 1106-B099 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ VIA VT8366(A)/8367 Apollo KT266(A)/KT333 Chipset - System Controller ]

Device Properties: 
Device Description VIA VT8366(A)/8367 Apollo KT266(A)/KT333 Chipset - System Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0 
Device ID 1106-3099 
Subsystem ID 1106-3099 
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties: 
AGP Version 2.00 
AGP Status Disabled 
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x 
Fast-Write Not Supported 
Side Band Addressing Supported, Disabled

Device Resources

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resource Share Device Description 
DMA 02 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer 
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
IRQ 03 Exclusive Communications Port (COM2) 
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1) 
IRQ 05 Shared TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card 
IRQ 06 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
IRQ 10 Exclusive MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device 
IRQ 11 Shared Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM) 
IRQ 11 Shared NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) 
IRQ 12 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor 
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) 
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000CFC00-000CFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 00100000-17FEFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 17FF0000-17FFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 18000000-FFEFFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory E4000000-E7FFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) 
Memory E8000000-E8FFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) 
Memory EA000000-EA07FFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) 
Memory EA080000-EA0800FF Exclusive TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card 
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FFE80000-FFEFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FFF80000-FFFEFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus 
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer 
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker 
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0070-0073 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
Port 0074-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0080-0090 Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 0091-0093 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0094-009F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor 
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 0201-0201 Exclusive Standard Game Port 
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0290-0297 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 02F8-02FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM2) 
Port 0330-0331 Exclusive MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device 
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
Port 0378-037F Exclusive Printer Port (LPT1) 
Port 03B0-03BB Shared NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) 
Port 03C0-03DF Shared NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) 
Port 03F0-03F5 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 03F7-03F7 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1) 
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0800-0805 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0D00-3FFF Shared PCI bus 
Port 4100-4FFF Shared PCI bus 
Port 5010-FFFF Shared PCI bus 
Port D000-D0FF Exclusive TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card 
Port D400-D40F Exclusive VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 
Port E000-E0FF Exclusive Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8366(A)/8367 Apollo KT266(A)/KT333 Chipset - System Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 99 30 06 00 30 22 00 00 00 06 00 08 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 99 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 18 88 80 82 44 01 00 18 24 88 80 82 44 00 00 
Offset 50: 16 F4 69 EA 60 05 18 18 E6 00 10 10 18 18 18 18 
Offset 60: 0A AA 00 20 E4 99 00 1C E4 1D 54 D0 40 E6 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 C8 00 01 00 01 10 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 
Offset 80: 0F 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 16 F4 69 EA 0F 1C F1 03 21 FF 00 00 21 32 74 00 
Offset A0: 02 C0 20 00 03 02 00 1F 00 00 00 00 2F 08 00 FF 
Offset B0: FF FF 1A 00 80 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 8E 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9A 77 9A 9A 00 9A 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 94 94 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F00: VIA VT8366(A)/8367 Apollo KT266(A)/KT333 Chipset - AGP Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 99 B0 07 01 30 22 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 00 40 88 44 24 72 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D11 F00: VIA VT8233(A) PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 47 31 87 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 47 31 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 44 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 0C 20 00 00 04 00 0A 08 
Offset 50: B5 0D 09 00 00 B0 B5 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 F0 40 00 00 08 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 06 11 47 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 20 84 59 00 FA 10 00 00 01 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 FF FF 88 D4 40 01 00 00 FF FA 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 50 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 08 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D11 F01: VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 71 05 07 00 90 02 06 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 71 05 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 0B 02 09 05 18 1C C0 00 20 20 20 20 FF 00 B6 B6 
Offset 50: 07 07 17 17 0C 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 16 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: F8 CE BA 02 00 00 00 00 10 72 B6 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 06 00 71 05 06 11 71 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you check in the BIOS to see if the USB ports are enabled?


----------



## bryansmiley (May 30, 2005)

No, can you provide some steps to do that please!?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Enter the BIOS during the boot, normally by pressing DEL, F2, or similar. You should see a prompt on the screen for the BIOS setup key. When you get into the BIOS, check the Integrated I/O Setup screen.


----------



## bryansmiley (May 30, 2005)

OK, its a friends desktop so I'll try that later this week. Also, based on the above, could someone advise where I would obtain the necessary drivers, and anything else to help, thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Other than motherboard drivers from the maker of the MB or computer, there are no drivers required for USB ports.


----------



## bryansmiley (May 30, 2005)

Based on a fresh XP install how likely is it the Motherboard drivers aren't all there or up to date? I wouldn't have the first clue which particular driver, or BIOS update for example to get based on;

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1466 MHz (11 x 133) 1700+
Motherboard Name QDI KuDoZ 7(E)/KuDoZ 7 v2.0
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333 

I've googled around but could someone give me some pointers please, and of course any other advice/help, and I'll give it all a go tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Based on a fresh install of Windows, it's a 100% certainty, unless you reloaded them.  They don't come with Windows. 

From your description, I'd go to the VIA website and see if they have generic drivers for that chipset.


----------

